# Trying to use a Columbian quick release bench vise



## Tod (Jun 13, 2009)

I have an old Columbian quick release bench vise 7" wide at the top, 8" wide total (photo 1). It refused to clamp tightly, instead, it would tighten a bit, pop, and become loose. When I took it apart, there seemed to be no missing or broken parts. Putting it back together, there are only (I think) two parts of the quick release mechanism that it is not obvious where they go. When I put it together differently, it works great mostly, until it fails to engage the thread in either direction. At that point, I must slip my hand under the vise and jiggle parts until it works again briefly (by re-engaging the Acme thread). As I recall, the two parts I mentioned are a larger curved plate and a smaller curved plate both of which wrap partially around the Acme screw thread. In photo 2, which is a photo looking up from below, the larger plate is shown (therefore bottom-most) and the smaller plate is above the Acme thread but out of view.

Surely I'm just being dense, but it's hard to try different arrangements of these plates, since the assembly is critical and the parts require proper orientation for gravity to have its effect. I suppose the rotation of these two parts could be opposite one another in any of several rotational positions about the Acme screw and both parts c


















ould have either end of their part facing the vice front, quadrupling the possibilities.

Any clues? maybe a photo of your functioning Columbian?

Any tips?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks like a slightly different design but this instructable might help. Make sure you click on the "more images" links to see close ups of the quick release mechanism.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Does it slip when empty or when cranked down regardless of workpiece thickness ?

If it slips no matter where the jaw stops you have a problem in the eccentric

If it slips at the same position each time,,,,, the problem is probably the screw

Either way it is reparable if you know a little about welding and grinding


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have to wax the screw and posts of my Record
vise for it to work well. Operation goes through
the wax quick. If I really let it go too long it does
funky things like the problem you're having.

Just something to consider. Also, it works best 
if the back plate at the end of the screw can 
contact something, so I have a piece of wood
I thicknessed just right screwed beneath the
bench to keep the post and screw travel horizontal.
It took me a number of years to figure this out
and I don't think the installation instructions said
anything about it.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

It worked okay before I took it off an old bench.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

It looks to me like you have the nut backwards (front to back). Also it is hard to see from the angle of your 2nd picture but where is the second pin on the nut? Seems like it should be visible, even with the nut on there backwards. Is it possible that it is broken off?


----------



## Tod (Jun 13, 2009)

Dear friends,

Thank you for your suggestions. I have read and pursued each of your ideas. Here is my update in case it jars another idea.

Lazyman is correct, the quick release mechanism (two cast parts hinged together that wrap around the acme screw) was indeed backwards in the photo. When installed this way it clamps tightly. When installed as designed (and that is confirmed by an arrow labelled "FRONT->" on the casting) the thread engages reliably, but pops loose with pressure (and does so regardless of the size being clamped, Cabmaker).

There are indeed two tabs as shown in Blasterstump's photo, though one seems intentionally smaller. They show some shininess on the outer corners due to wear, though not much. One tab causes the quick release to close onto and engage the acme thread and the other causes it to release the acme thread.

Assembling it as I am pretty sure it should be, the clamp failure is not a slipping of the tabs past their stop but seems to be failure of the quick release mechanism. I think it might be flaws and wear in the threads of the release mechanism. If so, I'd guess brazing filler material to build up and reshape it would be a next step.

*shudder*

...Or cutting my losses.

(I'd upload a photo hoping you could better help solve this, but most of my photos exceed the 5MB limit imposed by the site)

Thanks again!


----------



## evergreen199 (9 mo ago)

Tod, I just acquired a similar Colombian vice that has the same problem described with yours - worn threads on the quick release half nut causing it to slip. I'm curious if you had any luck finding a replacement part or rebuilding yours?


----------



## Tod (Jun 13, 2009)

No. I eventually gave up and couldn't find anyone interested in fixing it. I got rid of it eventually with sadness.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

I fought with one of these "quick release" vises for several years. I HATED trying to use it, because the damned thing NEVER worked correctly…... popped open EVERY time!!!
It was on an old bench that came with the house I lived in then. Finally got fed up and dismantled the bench. My brother wanted this POS vise, and I gave it to him GLADLY. Was already using a different bench with two WORKING vises by then.
Upshot, I will not PURPOSELY use one of these things if I can avoid it. I can't STAND them!!!


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

Not referring to this vise, but I have two quick release vises: first is a Record 52E, with the lever. Bought as NOS, and I've been using it for about 3 or 4 years. It can be fidgety and sometimes it is just quicker to wind the vise in and out. The other vise is a Lee Valley with a turn of the handle enabling the quick release and works flawlessly. I've had this vise probably for a dozen yearsl


----------

